# Local hdtv eastern oklahoma



## RaceTrack (Jun 11, 2004)

Has anyone had trouble with HDTV locals around I-40 in Eastern Ok. I can only get Channel 2 (nbc Kjrh,tulsa) 23 (fox Koki, tulsa) 41 (upn Ktfo, tulsa) and 40 i think that ones from arkansas.. I can not get any cbs channels, or Ktul. Im useing a UHF and a VHF antenna about 25 feet high.


----------

